# FMAT: Pekiti-Tirsia Kali in Philadelphia



## Clark Kent (Apr 4, 2013)

*Pekiti-Tirsia Kali in Philadelphia
By joellevan - 04-04-2013 03:56 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Hello all, 

I just wanted to reach out from the Philly area and say hi. I have a Pekiti-Tirsia Kali program in Philadelphia (under PTK Global Organization): http://www.ptkphiladelphia.com and http://www.ptkcqc.com. If anyone is interested in trying a class or seminar, please feel free to contact me! 

In addition to my regular classes, I'm holding specialized immersion seminars starting this spring. And if you happen to be in the area, I'll also be teaching at this year's Filipino Martial Arts Exchange in Bucks County, PA on April 28th 2013. https://www.facebook.com/events/454561477948996/

Thanks for reading, and I hope to meet/talk with you soon. 

Respectfully,
Joel LeVan


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

